

Live Talk – What's new in Django 1.7 (+30% off AirConf for HN readers) - jkresner
https://www.airpair.com/django/workshops/new-in-django-1.7

======
jkresner
30% of ticket here

>>> [https://www.airpair.com/airconf-
promo/hackernews](https://www.airpair.com/airconf-promo/hackernews)

Code valid for the next hour.

